# Londoners by Craig Taylor



## Numbers (Jan 6, 2012)

Has anyone read it?  I've just read the introduction so far but am really looking forward to it.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Londoners-D...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1325883284&sr=1-1

Apologies, but thought it better posted in this forum than books.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 6, 2012)

Quite cheap on the kindle, might take a punt.


----------



## Winot (Jan 6, 2012)

Yep, read it on the Kindle. Enjoyed it - very much in the style of Studs Terkel if you know him.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 7, 2012)

Another book I saw the other day that gets under the skin of London is this by Badaude ->


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 7, 2012)

Looks good numbers (Guardian review here), have ordered a copy of this.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 7, 2012)

Winot said:


> Yep, read it on the Kindle. Enjoyed it - very much in the style of Studs Terkel if you know him.


Oooh yes, I'm about to embark on a re-reading of some of his books. I haven't got enough time left on this earth to read all his books, he was very prolific!


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 9, 2012)

I got given it at Christmas, my brother-in-law gets a credit in it.  These things may be related.  Now we've finished moving, I may actually get a chance to read it.


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 11, 2012)

I bought it just before Christmas but I haven't started reading it yet.
Saw it recommended on a website and it had excellent reviews on Amazon so I got it from there.
I was very lucky in that it was only £7.75 when I ordered (full price is £25) I don't know if they made a mistake as it was £15 on Amazon when I looked again!


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 11, 2012)

Got this in the post today and just started reading. So far I'm enjoying it - what's nice is that you can dip into it as you want as its a collection of pieces - from really brief to a couple of pages.

And the Canadian author's first home when he arrived in London was Brixton


----------



## Numbers (Jan 11, 2012)

Really enjoying it too.  Would have loved to have had my say on London, to the degree that I'm actually writing a similar piece of my own experience of London, for myself.


----------



## idumea (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to reading this. His _One Million Tiny Plays about Britain_ is fucking mint. Online here, too. The one about a male prostitute and a politician in a hotel room is my favourite.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for bringing this to my attention, i look forward to reading it.

Cor' blimey.


----------

